# Aggressive Behavior & Fighting



## vettenuts (Nov 24, 2011)

We have been trying to take our 13 month old male to a dog park so he can play with other dogs and be social. However, he seems to fight with every dog there upon initial meeting/sniffing an try to climb on top of them. Today someone (golden owner) told me he is very dominant. He is currently not neutered. I was hoping this behavior would subside as several dogs have given it right back to him. Once they do he leaves them alone and even plays with them. He acted like this with other family member's dogs even as a puppy.

I don't want him to be so aggressive with other dogs yet I don't want to take him back to the dog park either because I am afraid that something bad is going to happen. The other dog owners have been very understanding.

Not sure how to proceed at this point. According to the breeder, she breeds for gentle temperament but you would not know this based on my dog.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Has your dog been to classes? Either way this is pretty serious. I would immediately get him to a certified dog behaviorist, they do wonderful things with dogs. This is something that will only get worse if it's not addressed now.
Good luck.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Dogs really do not need to socialize with other dogs and many are much, much happier not being around dogs who are not members of their own pack.

So please do not feel you need your dog to be social or participate in dog park events


----------



## vettenuts (Nov 24, 2011)

He has been to classes. We have spoken to his trainer. Her first suggestion is neutering based on his behavior. As much as I am torn on neutering and studies that have linked it to higher likelihood of cancer in later life (I lost my first two to cancer), I'm not sure I have much of a choice at this point.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

vettenuts said:


> He has been to classes. We have spoken to his trainer. Her first suggestion is neutering based on his behavior. As much as I am torn on neutering and studies that have linked it to higher likelihood of cancer in later life (I lost my first two to cancer), I'm not sure I have much of a choice at this point.


Neutering will not guarantee a behavior change .... Sunrise has a point ....  Lots of people in the forum are not fans of dog parks !!!


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

I would NOT take your dog to the dog park anymore. I had the same idea of socializing Kiki there. Bad idea, there are many untrained dogs there some owners just set their dogs loose in hopes of getting them exercised without having to walk them. I took Kiki there and now she has some behavior issues. (Which we are currently solving with special training classes ) I'd pick up your pal and walk away from those dog parks. If you want to socialize your dog, there are socialization classes and maybe find a nice dog in the neighborhood that you can set up a playdate with


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I am one of those on the forum that is not a fan of dog parks. Public ones have never been friendly to my dogs. Cheyenne our Aussie mix apparently wore a hump me sign that I couldn't see, but other dogs did. Jesse, our Golden mix got attacked several times (nothing serious thankfully). Tayla's first dog park visit got her mowed down as a 6 month old puppy by another dog that was way to aggressive in play. The only place I take them is to the dog park at a campground resort we stay at on Disney property. While you still have to be careful, most dogs that go there are well socialized and friendly. Sometimes we have it all to ourselves and other times just one or two dogs. I would never go to a public one again.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I can't stand dog parks either. They seem to be used by the type of people that would let their kids runs wild at church..... Totally unruly. At least the one in our area is like this, other areas may not have the same problem (with only one horribly maintained park, and tons of public land just outside of town, why even go there?) If you want more socialization, then a class, or even consider doggy day care where they tailor it to your dog and keep small groups. It's nice to have a dog that CAN meet and mingle with other dogs, but they aren't going to learn it at an all-hold-barred dog park.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I would have him neutered if he is constantly trying to climb on top of other dogs. JMHO.


----------



## vettenuts (Nov 24, 2011)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> I would have him neutered if he is constantly trying to climb on top of other dogs. JMHO.


That is now the plan, he goes in on Tuesday. Sort of breaks my heart, but we don't have plans to breed him. I am trying to arrange a play date with my daughter's friends Golden who is 8 months. Hopefully that goes better.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry this is happening. You need to be careful though which dogs you expose your dog to. The dog aggression could be a result of having been harrased by dogs in the dog park before. Dogs do have to be put in their place sometimes, but it is far better when other dogs are not allowed to bark bark. My last dog, a Lab/GSD mix had some bad experiences and then developed dog aggression. I did what I could teaching him the "Be nice" command. Only you can be your dog's best advocate. When you go to the dog park you will need to make sure that it is a good crowd of dogs that will play gently with your dog. You need to be the judge as to whether there is a good crowd of gentle dogs that will not spook your dog or anger him. When did you start taking your dog to the dog park? I try to make sure Mercy has only positive experiences with other dogs. If another dog is being too aggressive, we will leave. He will need to have his confidence boosted. Do you have a Golden Retriever meetup nearby?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree with everyone else, I would not take your dog back to the dog park, and this is from a person who runs a private dog park. Very few dogs really belong at a typical dog park and they can be a dangerous place for some dogs. However, just avoiding dog parks may not eliminate your dog's issues since it is likely that you will encounter other dogs in most environments you may take your boy. 

Neutering your boy may help, but it may not. It all depends on how much of his behavior is caused by testosterone and how much is learned.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I am a fan of dog parks, but dog parks are different here, they are generally huge parks. Sometimes I go and don't hardly see another dog. So that being said I wouldn't appreciate your dog trying to dominance mount my dog without you correcting him. It is your responsibility as the owner to correct his behavior when it is inappropriate. So I would whenever he is "playing" with another dog to keep him on a long line. You will have some control be able to correct his behavior as necessary. Obedience training will definitely help, but you say you've already been to classes. I don't think 6 weeks of classes will correct this type of behavior. You need several months of classes if that is the only help you are planning on getting. Even then, you need to be aware that his bad behavior has already been reinforced by your lack of action when he misbehaves. So this behavior is on you not the dog. You are the responsible one, so please correct his behavior before he gets bit or does the biting.


----------

